
BBC declares analytical cookies essential - _Codemonkeyism
https://www.bbc.com/usingthebbc/strictly-necessary-cookies/
======
_Codemonkeyism
Under the cookie consent there are some cookies listed that are essential, and
you can't reject them. It does not get your consent for those cookies. The
explanation says

"The BBC’s analytics system uses cookies to gather information regarding
visitor activity on the BBC's websites and other BBC online services. The data
gathered is sent to AT Internet, the BBC's analytics partner, for analysis and
reporting. [...] Used to synchronise the analytics device ID between the
native and web layers of iOS/Android apps, [...]"

~~~
rhn_mk1
That is a load of bollocks. GDPR allows to collect some data as a condition of
using the service, but that data must meet pass tests of "purpose",
"necessity", and "balance".

[https://ico.org.uk/for-organisations/guide-to-data-
protectio...](https://ico.org.uk/for-organisations/guide-to-data-
protection/guide-to-the-general-data-protection-regulation-gdpr/lawful-basis-
for-processing/legitimate-interests/)

Collecting analytics wouldn't pass either the purpose or the balance test IMO.

~~~
Pick-A-Hill2019
True. Even sadder, you can't use the online complaints form to report it
direct to the BBC without allowing tracking cookies and a metric-splatload of
3rd party scripts.

